# Soap paste use directly?



## divyadinesh07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Can soap paste made from potassium hydroxide be used directly instead of turning it into liquid soap?


----------



## Susie (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, I use my 100% CO paste directly on a rag or brush to clean pots and pans.  I also use a different formula paste in a twist up tube for "soap to go" tossed in my purse so I can avoid using commercial soap in public restrooms.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 9, 2015)

I also use 100% coconut paste for cleaning, but still make it with Sodium Hydroxide (KOH) which is used for making a liquid soap paste


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 9, 2015)

I third that. If I need a little more scrubby-ness, I will shake a little Bon Ami or baking soda on whatever I'm cleaning, put some soap paste on my cleaning rag, and mix the two together as I scrub. Works great.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 9, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I also use 100% coconut paste for cleaning, but still make it with Sodium Hydroxide (KOH) which is used for making a liquid soap paste



Hehe, nah, get some more coffee. Koh is potassium hydroxide and I know you already know that. :grin:


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 9, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I also use 100% coconut paste for cleaning, but still make it with Sodium Hydroxide (KOH) which is used for making a liquid soap paste


Duh, this is what happens when you type before having coffee in the morning :razz: KOH =potassium hydroxide for soap paste   NaOH sodium hydroxide = Hard soap...  I really do know...


----------



## divyadinesh07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Is it safe to use soap paste on body and face? If it's made from Olive/ rice bran oil or any skin nourishing oil.


----------



## Susie (Jul 10, 2015)

If your superfat is above 0, then yes, it is perfectly safe.  I have used my "soap2go" as emergency body soap and shampoo more than once.  My suggestion is to have a superfat of at least 3%, though.  

Once I use this tube up, I intend to make more with a 5% superfat to bring it more in line with my bar soap, and also use more lard in it to give it that extra conditioning.  We avoid using superfat above 3% to keep the diluted soap clear, so if you are keeping it as paste, that does not apply.  Same thing with avoiding the "clouding" oils- no one is diluting this, so no reason to avoid them.


----------



## divyadinesh07 (Jul 16, 2015)

But does the soap paste lather well?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 16, 2015)

"... But does the soap paste lather well? ..."

The amount of lather you get depends on the recipe, just like any other soap.


----------

